# Help me sex this Patricia



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

Hi All,
Any ideas what sex this patricia is? I always thought it was a female because of the arch in the back.
However, the other day my wife said she heard a chirping sound from it's tank?
I didn't hear it myself so I can't confirm.

Any thoughts?


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

few more pics


----------



## mongo77 (Apr 28, 2008)

How old is it? It still looks quiet young. If it did call, your wife wouldn't hear any chirping but more of a low buzzing sound.


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

it's a little over a year, about 15 months old.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here are some videos of calling tincs. See if these sound like what your wife heard. Your frog's feet look female to me but that test can be deceiving.


----------



## kenstyles (Sep 11, 2013)

She said it sort of sounded like that but prettier and not as annoying....


----------



## John1451 (Jun 6, 2011)

Female is my guess.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

